
Gnome 3.22 Released - bwindels
https://www.gnome.org/news/2016/09/gnome-3-22-released-the-future-is-now/
======
merb
Without a Dash / Dock built into Gnome (No Extension) I will always use
Classic Mode.

~~~
tstactplsignore
This is a very popular view, but do you think it is merely due to familiarity?
I've been using gnome3 for many years now, and will never go back (although I
always change the default Adwaits theme as it is a little too space filling
for my tastes). If you ask me, a dock shouldn't take up a lot of screenspace
by default- you don't need to constantly be aware of what windows you have
open, and in gnome3 the dock and its information are merely a key press away.
(Either super to see the dock or hold alt-tab). This seems like an inherently
superior design paradigm compared to a window list that's always shown. Also,
a window list is an inefficient and slow way of switching between windows
compared to alt-tab.

I actually think the gnome3 interface is objectively the best designed desktop
experience in existence. It conserves screenspace and promotes keyboard based
habits of switching and launching programs that are far superior to using a
mouse to browse through and click a menu or list. It's also remarkably well
designed for laptop touch interfaces.

I guess at the end of the day it's just an opinion, but I feel like more
people should admit that the widespread backlash is about sacrificing time and
space efficiently for the sake of familiarity.

~~~
angryteabag
I almost agree.

I dislike the full screen overlay you get with the start button. I'm all for
animation, but the fade and slide of all the windows is objectively bad. The
full screen nature of the menu is also full screen metro levels of bad - and
even MS ditched that.

I personally get "dash to doc", "activities configurer" (remove activities
button), "pixel saver" \+ Albert - binding it to the start button.

This is the minimum I need to make it a functionally intuitive experience.

~~~
merb
I mean for the shortcut's its just dump that I need to open "Activities". It's
fine to open a full screen overlay (like it's done on Ubuntu and Mac), but I
mean for things like a browser or my ide, which I open like every day a lot of
the time it's dump to click Activities -> All -> Search -> Click Browser.

With a Dock I can just All -> Search -> Click and for my favs it's just
"Click". Most people (like non Developers open at most 3-4 programs, all of
them fit into a dash.

When I'm developing on my day to day job I barly need anything from the "All"
panel. Neither in Linux nor in Mac. I mostly open IntelliJ, Chrome, and the
Terminal and an Email program. Editor like sublime will be openend via a
Terminal, Music program will run in background and could be started via my
"Play" Button (on both systems), so basically Gnome lacks that. Basically I
prefer Fedora but somehow I still use Ubuntu, since it's just install and it
works like I like it and Fedora takes a few step to make it usable, so mostly
a "foolness" issue. Ah and before 22 when connecting external monitors with
different screen sizes the experience just sucked (not a problem anymore
tough). Ah and also the Menubar on Gnome3 is way too thick. I mean some
programs don't need that. like firefox. it's unnecessary since the X button
could be added to the tab menu and the name of the application is displayed
between "activities", so why do I need a 22pixel height menu bar ? Just to
display an X?

Edit: Don't say that extensions can do that, since they are broken after every
.2 release. Extensions are an excuse for not shipping useful features.

